# White Cloud Minnows Shaking?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I introduced 4 WCM into a 10 gallon with the lights off. when i turn lights on they dart away and hide. But what really worries me is that all four of them are shaking? What is this? I haven't spotted ick on any of them or the tank that they were in. The lfs doesnt have a central system for filtoring water so it isn't that. Could this be ick? Should i add medicine now in case it is?

ph 7.6
nitrate0
amonia0
72F Water Temp
anubias and java fern as plants

To cycle tank i used a filter that was used on a diffrent tank. Tank set up with filter running for a whole week now. I added the fish about 8 hrs ago.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Breeding behavoirs or no? I dont really think so since they arent very fat but the yare in 72F water.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Let them settle down with the lights out for now until tomorrow an dsee if they settle down. They may just be having a rough time adjusting.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If they're shaking, it could be two fish vying for dominance. Cyprinids will laterally display to eachother. My siamenesis will display and tail whip. (other fish will do this type of display too) They do this to prove strength, compete for mates, etc. 

if the fish is flashing against the substrate or rocks, that's a sign that they're bothered by something (gill parasite, just the water quality, etc).


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

My LFWC's did the same thing. As six said some other cyprinids do it as well for various reasons, I have noticed it in the really fast swimming little twitchy rasboras the most. I would turn off the lights and let them sort things out. By the morning, it is likely to have stopped.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

they stopped alot, not its time to get them to ea. =/ i tried to diffrent foods and nothing. They looks so nice but i have a bad feeling about this. They were kept in heated water at the pet store and not they are in an unheated tank. Thanks for all answers. I will probably add another 4 in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

if you cant get white clouds to eat that's strange. if their metabolism has gone down too low it's possible for them to say no to food, but 72 isn't too low for them. 

just make sure you acclimate the next batch really slowly to ensure they're not shocked by the change. that may be all it is and they'll come out of it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've had fish in the past that would not eat for a couple days or even a week after geting them home. I think if you give them some time to acclimate they will come around. Is this tank planted (or are there other things in there for them to hide behind/around)? That would help get them more comfortable.

-Dave


----------

